# June Photo Contest Submission



## Aqua Jon

Hey all. Couldn't find the Contest Submission forum for the photo contest as stated in the sticky there. So Hopefully a super cool and friendly mod will move this to the appropriate section. 

I know present to you all, SPIDER-SNAIL! 
(spider snail, spider snail, does whatever a spider snail can)


----------



## Romad

Nice shot of Spidey snail 

As for the contest, it won't be ready to post to until May is closed and June is opened (tomorrow prolly).


----------



## Inga

Aqua Jon said:


> Hey all. Couldn't find the Contest Submission forum for the photo contest as stated in the sticky there. So Hopefully a super cool and friendly mod will move this to the appropriate section.
> 
> I know present to you all, SPIDER-SNAIL!
> (spider snail, spider snail, does whatever a spider snail can)


I am right there with you. A couple of times I had wanted to enter a picture, I couldn't find the place to do it. I am old and have a hard time looking for these things. ha ha 

Very cool shot by the way.


----------



## Romad

Are you guys all set now? Open any thread and then you should see the link for the photo contest at the top of the screen.

Let me know if you're stil having trouble. Spidey needs to get submitted!!


----------



## Aqua Jon

thank you romad. Spidey is now slinging his way into the photo competition!


----------

